# HSG after Ectopic?



## patiently

Has anyone had an HSG dye test after an ectopic treated with a methotrexate shot? if so did you conceive after it? how long did you have to wait for the test? what was your experience? Sorry for the million questions...


----------



## ttc1soon

My doctor plans to do an HSG for me but I don't know when it will be yet. I worked in x-ray where they do the procedure and I had heard stories of people with fertility issues becoming pregnant shortly afterwards because it was basically a clearing of their tubes. I still haven't had my D&C yet but from experience I know they want to wait until you get your period back because they want to do it around a week or so after you period to ensure you can not be pregnant. I have heard it is not a pleasent experience but most would not consider it as painful.


----------



## patiently

Thank you I am so sorry for your losses. Do you know if you can ttc the same cycle as the hsg? Basically we are waiting until June to ttc as i was given the shot for my ectopic and we were advised to wait three months, however my hcg is down to 958 from 6,100 in three weeks....so im not expecting a period any time soon probably in May. But when i do get it i wanted to have the test done before we start ttc again.


----------



## ttc1soon

Unless directed by your doctor or there is some complication (which is rare) you can still try the same cycle because the dye and everything leaves your system quickly. That is why they do it before you can ovulate.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm not sure what the hsg is, but I had an ectopic 2 years ago. February 2012 I had an op with dye test and they cleared tubes and drilled ovaries. I got pregnant 1st cycle after it, so if that's what you're asking, then yes, it worked :) 
Sorry if I've misunderstood - a lot of medical stuff goes over my head.


----------



## patiently

Thank you ladies!!! Greygirl congrats on your bfp!!!! did you have surgery after your ectopic or the shot? im not sure if its the same test i think there are two kinds of tests to evaluate the condition of the reproductive organs but the hsg one is where they insert dye into your uterus and see via x-ray if it spills into your tubes. I am so desperate to become pregnant again yet terrified of another ectopic!


----------



## Warwounds4lov

This is my first time posting...I recently had an hsg test. It was to see if my left tube was open since my right tube was removed from my ectopic preg. Dec. 2011. I had hoped to be a candidate for methotrexate but the pregnancy was too far along at 8 weeks and my hormone levels were super high so they had to do a laparascopic salpingectomy. Anyway, I don't know if this helps but the hsg was encouraging for us. You watch on the screen as the dye moves thru your tubes and out into your abdominal cavity. It feels like a pap smear but a little bit worse. I took ibuprofen a couple hrs ahead of time just in case.
I had 2 fibroids that were diagnosed during our 8 week ultrasound. I have since had a second surgery to remove the fibroids which will help our chances of getting preg.
Sending you a big hug. It's so hard and very few know the right words to say to comfort you.


----------



## patiently

Thank you so much for your reply hun, I am also very sorry for your loss and hope that you will have a short ttc journey before your next bfp. How are you feeling? Like you said its so hard to come across people who know how to comfort us but I am glad we are all here to support each other. Was this your first pregnancy? How long have you been ttc? Are you on a break from ttc now? Was you told to refrain from trying the same cycle as your hsg? I am so sorry for the million and one questions i am just so desperate for answers as being in limbo as to why we had an ectopic in the first place is scaring me about future pregnancies.


----------



## Warwounds4lov

Hi there, yes it was our first pregnancy. We had only tried for 5 months. They recommended doing the hsg before ovulation to make sure I wasn't pregnant which I definetly wasn't. As far as getting preg. After I think it would be fine the same cycle. The dye disperses really quickly and your body just reabsorbs it.

I was told that no one really knows why ectopic preg happens. Hard not to have an answer tho isn't it. Does nothing to calm your nerves. The hsg test will give u some peace of mind tho. And you will be watched REALLY carefully during your next preg. My bleeding I had all 8 weeks was not treated seriously....cuz sometimes it's normal to bleed. How far did u go with the baby? Did u have pain or bleeding? I just had bleeding but no pain.

I am glad for u that they caught it in time for methotrexate. I wish that would have happened to me..then I would still have my right tube :(

We r on break from ttc. Until I heal from the fibroid surgery. We can ttc in 3 months...but then I would need a c section...or wait 6 months for a vaginal birth.

I had a couple therapy sessions to help me grieve after ectopic...also wrote down all my hopes and dreams I had for myself and baby and read them out loud to husband....in front of a big fire in our fireplace....some women have planted a tree in remembrance.

Was this your first time ttc?


----------



## patiently

Unfortunately no. We have been ttc for two years now. This was our 3rd loss. This time is especially hard as we have to wait 3 months more and my OH is joining the army so time really isnt on our side. I really dont understand why this ectopic happened and like you said its frustrating. 

I am so so so sorry for your loss. Since i have had two previous mc's i think i know my body really well. At 5 weeks i had bad cramping for one day. I also had hcg blood tests and on one occasion they didnt double. First indicator. However they did continue t double after that result. At 6 weeks they saw the sac in my let tube. I had the shot in week 6! I did start spotting in week 5 though but it came and went. I have been bleeding since the shot though. It went on saturday but came back on monday!! I will ask my gp about the hsg tomorrow? So will you be waiting 3 months or 6 months? Would you mind having a c-section? I hope your next bfp will come as soon as you resume ttc. I also hope that the baby will be in the right place and all will be well. xxx


----------



## burtch

hello everyone..this is quite comforting to know that i am not alone with all these..

i have had 2 ectopic pres as well.. my right tube was removed due to my 1st ruptured tubal ep.but it didnt stop us from TTC, i got another BFP after 8mos after my ep, but found out to be cornual ep again, and i was given methotrexate shots where HCG didnt drop until d 3rd shot, until i had abdominal pains and started bleeding i was admitted, after 5hrs of painful contractions, something went out, and we thought that was already the sac, but wen TVS was done it was just decidua or something, so the doc decided to surgically remove it..imagine my devastation, i couldnt describe the feelings i had then, twas indescribably painful for me, good thing my hubby was their to support and comfort me.. after that we were really scared to try again.. a year after my 2nd ep, i had HSG, and was found out my remaining left tube was blocked.. i had been like a zombie then,..but my hubby is still as comforting and supprtive that everything will be alright..now after a year after HSG hubby and I are hoping for a miracle, we pray and pray and pray to GOD for a miracle,.and wed like to TTC again..

so dont lose hope..

hubby and I had no child yet thats y i am that hopeful for a miracle, not just for me, but more for my husband.. 

we just need to have faith.. its a bit scary to try again but we really want children of our own, and doc said we only have IVF as our hope,its a bit out of the story since it is so expensive we really cant afford it..


----------



## patiently

Burtch i am so sorry for your losses...the day you made your post i also had surgery to remove my left tube as it ruptured even though i had the shot 4 weeks prior. I think we have to keep faith. God will answer your prayers. I do think that sometimes our lives doesnt go according to our plan, but it goes exactly the way God planned it. You and your husband could be surprised and soon you could get your bfp. I have heard of many women who say the drs said they would be unable to conceive however they still went on to conceive naturally. Where do you live, i think that in england you can get ivf if you have two tubes not working. I really do wish you the best of luck, keep praying im sure God is listening hun xxx


----------



## burtch

hello patiently, my second ectopic was same as urs, i had mtx shots but still underwent surgery.. im from philippines and IVF here is way too expensive.. yes, i still am hoping for a natural way of conceiving, i believe GOD has his own plans for us..

thank u pateintly, hope we get our BFPs soon.. baby dust to us!! :)


----------

